# Garantie ? Radon Zr Race 6.0 Federgabel kaputt !



## nils561997 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe comunity.
Ich wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten. Meine Geschichte:
Ich habe in Bonn direkt vor ca 1 1/2 mein Radon Zr race 6.0 2011 gekauft. Dann nach einem kanppen Jahr ist die Feder Gabel ( Rock Shox Reba rl) kaputt gegangen. Mit kaputt meine ich sie war ca 7 cm eingefehder und ging nicht mehr in den normal zustand zurück auch luft ab und wieder einfüllen hat nichts gebracht. Dann habe ich sie ausgebaut und nach Bonn gescickt. Die haben sie dann wieter zu Rock shox geschickt und nach ein paar Wochen hatte ich sie wieder. 
Jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren ist sie wieder kaputt diesmal federt sie vom normal zustand aus nur noch 2-3  cm ein und schlägt dann auf. Habe wieder in Bonn angerufen. Nur dieses mal sagte man mir ich müsse nachweisen können, dass ich eine Gabelwartung durchgeführt habe. Was ich natürlich nicth gemacht habe. 
Habe mir die Anleitung der Gabel nochmal angeguckt und da steht eig. gar nicht, dass man die Wartung durch einen Fahrradladen machen lassen muss sondern auch selber machen kann. Es stehen sogar alle Drehmoment drinn usw. 
Sollte ich vlt. einfach behaupten ich habe es selber gemacht ? 
Ps: Auf die Gabel gibts 2 Jahre Garantie.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich würde nicht sagen das Du die Wartung selbst gemacht hast zählt auch nicht, das muß wie beim Auto nee autorisierte Werkstatt machen. Wirst wohl oder Übel die reperatur selbst bezahlen oder gleich nee neue Gabel kaufen. Oder Du hast glück und Radon regelt das kulanterweise für Dich.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils561997 (2. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die extrem schnelle Antwort !
Bist du dir sicher das man das von so ner autorisierten Werkstatt machen lassen muss ? In der Anleitung steht: "Es wird empfohlen, die Wartung von einem qualifizierten FAchmechaniker durchführen zu lassen. Informationen und Hinweise zur Wartung erhalten sie auf unserer Webseite und unter www.sram.com, www.rockshox.com bzw. über ihren örtlichen Rockshox-Händler oder Imoporteur. "
Wenn es so ist das die Garantie bei selbst durchgeführter Wartung verfällt müsste das doch dort vermerkt sein oder ?!

LG


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn man das mal mit dem Auto oder Motorrad vergleicht, bleibt die Garantie auch nur bestehen, wenn in der Garantiezeit ein vom Hersteller autorisierter Fachbetrieb die Wartung/Service übernommen hat.


----------



## nils561997 (2. Januar 2013)

Danke für deinen Beitrag wenn auch es etwas fehl am platz war ! 
1. Ist es nun mal ein Fahrrad und kein Auto oder Motorrad.
2. Müsste Rock Shox doch eig. in ihre Anleitung schreiben, dass die Garantie verfällt wenn es von einem selbst gewartet wird ! 
3. Haben Rock Shox ja sogar eine Anleitung für Privatpersonen, in welcher steht wie man was zu machen hat ! ( http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/3..._air_spring_chart_gen_0000000004148_rev_a.pdf )

Lg


----------



## TechoLogic (2. Januar 2013)

nils561997 schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht: "Es wird empfohlen, die Wartung von einem qualifizierten FAchmechaniker durchführen zu lassen


Du hast es selbst geschrieben; Qualifizierter Fachmechaniker. Da du ich denke mal keiner bist, ist es auch nicht fachmännisch gemacht worden. Ergo keine Garantieansprüche. SRAM bzw. RockShox ist nicht verpflichtet dort gesondert zu schreiben, dass du keine Garantieansprüche stellen kannst wenn es nicht fachmännisch gemacht wird.

Entweder macht man alles selbst und muss in den sauren Apfel beißen und Ersatzteile/Neuteile selbst zahlen (da keine Garantieansprüche) oder man lässt es Fachmännisch machen (Wartung etc.) und hat dafür Garantieansprüche. Nichts für ungut aber als Bsp. in der Automobilbranche, ist das normal.


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2013)

Dann hast Du meinen Wink nicht verstanden !

Die Hersteller schreiben viele Dinge bewußt nicht in die Bedienungsanleitung um den Kunden dazu zu bewegen zum Fachhändler zu gehen. Das ist bei anderen Fahrradteilen/Herstellern ebenso der Fall.

Die Anleitungen dienen den Privatpersonen zur Wartung von Verschleißteilen die nicht unter die Garantie fallen und natürlich nach der Garantiezeit zum Zweck der Eigenreparatur. 
Um es für Dich verständlicher zu machen: Es gibt ein Wartungsintervall das von RockShox/Fox etc. vorgeschrieben ist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei RX ist, z.B. nach den ersten 2000km oder nach 1 Jahr einschicken -> für eine Generalüberholung beim Hersteller. Wer es nicht einhält - > es verfällt offiziell die Garantie. Punkt. Wie beim Auto/Motorrad (welch ein Wunder). Wenn Du jetzt noch weitere 1000km Rad fährst, bist Du Deiner Pflicht zur Generalüberholung bereits nachgekommen und kannst Verschleißteile (Dichtungen) selbst tauschen (mit den Anleitungen für Privatpersonen).


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2013)

Was mir aber noch einfällt: Mit der Reparatur der Gabel sollte eventuell noch parallel eine Wartung vor einem Jahr durchgeführt worden sein (wäre eigentlich logisch) wenn RX die Gabel eh schon zerlegt hat. Dies wäre vllt. noch ein Argument. 

Alternativ hast Du natürlich auch noch Gewährleistung auf die Reparatur von damals (ich kenne aber die gesetzliche Regelung nicht wie lange dies gilt).

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück dass es klappt.


----------



## nils561997 (2. Januar 2013)

Ok allem anschein nach bin ich wohl der angeschissene. 
Obwohl ich gerade noch etwas gefunden habe. 
lest mal :
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/s...gen_0000000000562_sram_warranty_-_rev_e_0.pdf
Eig. habe ich keinen Punkt der unter Gewährleistungsausschluss steht erfüllt !


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Januar 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis:

Du hast Gewährleistung beim Händler, genau 2 Jahre. Wenn danach etwas kaputt geht und es kein bekannter Serienfehler ist ist der Händler zu nichts mehr verpflichtet. Nach deinen Angaben sind also 3 Jahre rum -> Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung wird da nix mehr zu machen sein.


Garantie: Der Hersteller des von dir gekauften Produktes kann eine freiwillige Garantie einräumen, die zu Bedingungen des Herstellers als freiwillige Leistung erfüllt wird. Die Garantiebestimmungen wie sie zum Tag des Kaufes gültig waren sind Bestandteil des Kaufvertrages und verbindlich.
Normalerweise geben Anbieter von Kompletträdern jedoch keine Garantie auf die Anbauteile sondern nur darauf, dass die Schweißnähte 20.000 Jahre halten (wobei 99,999% aller Rahmen dann eben genau neben der Schweißnaht brechen, egal...). Also wirst du H&S Bikediscount wohl auch so nicht dazu bewegen können als Garantieleistung für deine Gabel ein zu springen, selbst wenn wird da irgendwo eine Klausel sein von wegen "bei fachgerechter Wartung" (dazu später mehr). Daran glaube ich aber nicht.
Rock Shox selbst bzw. die Distris in Deutschland wird dir auch einen husten, da du eine OEM Gabel hast, für die typischerweise keine Aftermarket Garantie gewährt wird.

Insofern: Du hast die Chance deine Gabel zu zerlegen und zu schauen wo es liegt oder brauchst ne neue Gabel.


Zur fachgerechten Wartung: Eine fachgerechte Wartung muss keineswegs vom Fachhändler oder ausgebildetem Fachmechaniker erledigt werden. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die Arbeiten ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt werden. Im Falle von Fahrrädern und Autos kann das so mancher Endverbraucher besser als die versammelte Schnarchnasentruppe der örtlichen Werkstatt. Zudem sind Einschränkungen der Garantie durch eine Bindung an die eigene bzw. ausschließlich ausgewählte Werkstätten nicht zulässig:
http://www.schaeuffelen.de/inhalt/284
Der Garantieanspruch verfällt nicht, wenn man fremde Werkstätten aufsucht bzw. die Arbeiten fachgerecht (!) selbst durchführt. Selbst wenn in der Gabel ein passendes, von einem anderem Hersteller anders eingefärbtes Dämpfungsöl enthalten würde, wäre die Arbeit trotzdem fachgerecht durchgeführt und ein Garantieausschluss wäre nicht zulässig.

Nur wie oben schon beschrieben, bezweifle ich, dass irgend eine Garantiebestimmung deine Gabeln decken wird und die Gewährleistung ist auch durch.

Happy Trails :=)


----------



## nils561997 (3. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort !
Das mit den 1 1/2 Jahren war missverständlich geschrieben. Die 1 1'/2 JAhre waren ab dem Kauf gemeint dh. auf die Gabel gibt es laut der Anleitung von Rock Shox 2 Jahre Garantie. Diese Garantie kann aber nur vom Erstkäufer in Anspruch genommen werden. Deswegen muss ich mich mit denen in Bonn rumärgern, dass die die wegschicken. Denn der liebe Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt ich müsse die Gabelinspektion nach einem Jahr nachweisen (von einem Jahr steht in der Anleitung nichts bloß von den Fahrstundne intervallen) aber wie soll ich sie nachweisen, wenn ich sie "selber gemacht habe"

LG
Ps. Danke das du mein Problem eher erkannt hast als die andren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2013)

RX schreibt also KM vor und keine Laufzeit.Kannst Du nachweisen dass Du die vorgeschriebenen KM noch nicht gefahren bist, solltest Du noch Garantie haben. Und dann wäre die Aussage das MA dass man es innherhalb des ersten Jahres machen muß (so wie bei Fox, dass hat er ev. verwechselt) nicht korrekt.

Das Problem haben alle erkannt, Du hast nur die Antworten nicht hören wollen ! weil Du verständlicher Weise ein positive Lösung gesucht hast.


----------



## Forest (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade einen sehr ähnlichen Fall:
Ein DTSwiss-Dämpfer verliert an einem vor 1,5 Jahren gekauften Scott Spark Luft und Öl.
Nun gibt es die zweijährige Gewährleistungspflicht, die aber scheinbar alle großen Dämpfer- und Gabelhersteller einfach umgehen indem sie diesen bekloppten jährlichen Service vorschreiben.

Forest


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Februar 2013)

Nunja, wenn Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten werden und daraufhin Teile versagen die ohne Wartung einem höherem Verschleiß unterliegen, dann ist das ja auch kein Fehler, der als solcher oder dessen Ursache ab Werk vorgelegen hat. Sondern du als Kunde hast ihn mehr oder weniger zu verantworten.

Was rechtlich nicht sorecht zulässig ist, ist dass von dir verlangt wird den Service nur bei gewissen Stellen (also Hersteller selbst, ne handvoll Servicepoints) durchführen zu lassen. Wenn du das Ding also selber wartest (fachmännisch), dann sollte das genauso zählen.


----------



## Forest (24. Februar 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten werden und daraufhin Teile versagen die ohne Wartung einem höherem Verschleiß unterliegen, dann ist das ja auch kein Fehler, der als solcher oder dessen Ursache ab Werk vorgelegen hat.



Ich finde schon, dass ein werkseitiger Fehler vorliegt, einfach weil die  Dichtungen schlecht ausgelegt sind. Die dürfen einfach nicht nach < 2 Jahren verrecken.
Davon ab: JEDES Jahr die Gabel zum Service bringen, also aus- einbauen und paar Tage/Wochen ohne Bike ist dem Kunden heute nicht mehr zuzumuten.

Gruß
Forest


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Februar 2013)

Beim Auto musst du genauso Ölwechsel Intervalle einhalten. Da wird dann meist das alte, verdreckte Öl abgelassen, mitunter wird 1x gespühlt und dann kommt neues Öl rein, welches etwaige Verluste natürlich auch ausgleicht. In Etwa ist das der Grundservice, den auch ein Dämpfer/Gabel braucht.

Zum einen muss der Ölverlust (die Dinger laufen mit Verlustschmierung) ausgeglichen und etwaiger Dreck sollte auch entfernt werden. Wird dies nicht in den vorgesehenen Intervallen durchgeführt, so laufen die Dichtungen trocken oder mit verschmutztem Schmiermittel, verschleißen naturgemäß deutlich schneller und verlieren so ihre Dichtwirkung. Durch korrekte Wartung ist dies durch den Kunden vermeidbar. Der Fehler liegt also beim Kunden, der einen erhöhten Verschleiß in Kauf nimmt.

Was den Service angeht, wie gesagt ein Einschicken zu bestimmten Servicestellen ist meines Wissens nach dem Kunden nicht zumutbar. Normalerweise reicht es, wenn der Service fachgerecht selbst oder von einem beliebigem Fachbetrieb vor Ort durchgeführt wird. Die Gewährleistung bleibt dadurch erhalten und darf nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Das mag zwar oftmals in den Garantiebedingungen stehen, ABER berührt das Gewährleistungsrecht nicht, welches meist eh wesentlich kundenfreundlicher ist. Das ist auch der Grund wieso man ausdrücklich auf Gewährleistung und eben nicht Garantieabweicklung besetehen sollte.

Was evtl. möglich ist, dass wenn man ein fertig Rad kauft und diesem nur ein dürftiges Handbuch beiliegt, in dem nötige Wartungsintervalle nicht aufgelistet sind, dass sich der Kunde komplett dumm stellt. Wobei er nur Ansprüche gegenüber dem Händler hätte und der Händler die Suppe dann auslöffeln darf.
Diese Vorgehensweise ist aber eher etwas für *********kunden...


----------

